# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  شرح بالصور كيفية اضافة تاريخ نقطة استعادة النظام للوينداوز

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مرحبا بكل اعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول   موضوعي اليوم هو شرح بالصور كيفية اضافة تاريخ نقطة استعادة النظام  للوينداوز   لمذا استعادة النظام وما الفائدة منه اولا لاشك اننا عندما نقوم بتثبيت برنامج ما  فبالتاكيد  يقوم البرنامج عشوائيا بتكوين نقطة اسعادة النظام في نفس تاريخ تثبيته فعلا شيئ مهم ورائع   ولاكن ما لا يكون في الحسبان هو ان تراكم تثبيت البرامج على الحاسوب يؤدي الى تكوين عدد   كبير من نقط استعادة النظام وعندما يريد صاحب الحاسوب استعادة النظام ويحتار ما هو الوقت    اللذي كان جهازه في افضل حالاته ولكن مع هذه الطريقة فبالتاكيد  انك لن تحتار    لانك انت من اضفت هذه النقطة اي وقت استرجاع النظام *برغبتك وفي وقت ملائم*   ملاحظة  عندما تنوي اضافة نقطة استرجاع كما موضح بالصور يجب ان تتاكد بان جهازك في افضل الاحوال    الهدف من اسرجاع النظام لما كان عليه سابقا هو انه في الكثير من الاحيان    نحس بان الجهاز اصبح بطيئا او اصبح كثير التجمد ربما لفقدان بعض    ملفات السيستم بسبب احد الفيروسات او خطا ما ولذالك نقوم بهذه العملية    الان نتابع الشرح المصور              *انتهى الشرح اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## mounirgsm

مشكوووووور

----------


## y.tresor

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## kaideyene

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------

